# Which areas are the best around Brisbane



## Rach26 (Aug 28, 2007)

We are emigrating to Australia and my husbands job is in brisbane or near they we are just wanting to know which residential areas are good around they

Also when can you buy property once you have arrived in Australia or do you have to wait a while.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi there, we are moving to Brissie next year (hopefully) and have done quite a fair bit of research of and around Brisbane. Also my sister in law and family live there too (Forest Lake) which is kind of south west and are soon moving to Springfield Lakes, which is near Ipswich. The Eastern suburbs are definately the best areas to move to in my book (although i'm sure loads of disagree-ers will come flying in with comments).
Although on the other side of the coin, my sister in law has bought a huge plot of land in Springfield and is building a mansion (nearly) there. You could never buy that sort of land in the East, as it's near the coast and just too expensive, so you definately get a lot more for your money away from the coast. But, i wouldn't want to live anywhere else.

Hope this helps.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome, Rach26, and good luck with your move. You'll get lots of good information here.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

I only lived in Brisbane for a year so I don't know it well. I lived in the Redland Bay area and it was lovely. Lots of nice parks and facilities, beautiful residential areas and a nice sea breeze. There were a lot of Prize Art Union homes built in that area, particularly Wellington Point. I don't know about other suburbs though, nor do I know which areas to avoid sorry.


----------



## cmallon (Aug 20, 2007)

Hiya,

Don't know about Brisbane sorry. As long as you are a permanent resident you can but property. If you are initially a temporary resident you need to apply to the Foreign Investment Review Board (FIRB), their website is FIRB: Foreign Investment Review Board - Home if you need any more info. Hope that helps a bit.

Claire.


----------



## antmeister (Oct 4, 2007)

i lived in brisbane on my whm visa for a year, i was in kenmore which i thought was really quiet and friendly, walking to the shop every morning i started to make friends as i saw the same ppl every day lol i like the look of indooroopilly, i also stopped in inala for 1 month with my ex`s mate and in that time living there, we had 3 robberies on the same street stay away from inala area its pretty rough area! 
apart from that i liked it, brookfield is pretty nice aswell.


----------

